# [genome] problema al instalar en pc con Kde (Actualizado)

## Kernel_killer

Me dejé convencer por un colega para probar Kde, escritorio con el que no tengo nada de experiencia. Está bien, pero me gusta mas Gnome y quiero dejarme ambos (Gnome para uso diario y Kde para curiosear). 

He hecho unso cambios en mi USE siguiendo el How to de Gnome de esta web y realicé un emerge, pero algo entraba en conflicto con  *Quote:*   

> <=app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.1

 

He hecho un emerge --pretend y el resultado fué: 

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B     ] <=app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.1 (is blocking app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.6)

 

He estado investigando y no he logrado descubrir lo que es ni donde está. Espero que me podais echar una mano.

Off-topic: He instalado Gentoo en mi PS3 xD

Edito: Nuevo problema al compìlar:

 *Quote:*   

> --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------
> 
> LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-libs_-_vte-0.16.8-7788.log"
> 
> unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/argtypes.pyc
> ...

 

ACTUALIZADO: He instalado gnome y al parecer esto ha causado un nuevo imprevisto. Mi disco duro externo me es detectado por unos segundos, aparece como si no tuviese nada en su interior y luego desaparece. 

 EL mensaje de Konqueror es que el protocolo para ,media se ha cerrado inesperadamente o algo así. 

 El dispositivo está en mi fstab (normalmente al conectarlo unas veces aparece como sdf1 y otras como sdg1) pero no es detectado por el equipo. 

 EL problema es igual tanto en kde como en gnome.Last edited by Kernel_killer on Wed Aug 29, 2007 1:02 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Stolz

Investiga un poco más en el manual de Portage y verás que para solucionar el tema de los paquetes bloqueados basta con desinstalarlos  :Wink: .

 *Quote:*   

> Para solucionar un bloqueo, puede elegir no instalar el paquete o desinstalar primero el paquete conflictivo

 

En tu caso

```
emerge -C app-crypt/gnupg
```

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Kernel_killer

EL problema es que no se dejaba desinstalar. Pero he descubierto el problema. Esta vez no he puesto la versión, sino que he hecho el unmerge a : app-crypt/gnupg (sin el -2.01)

Ahora si me deja instalar el gnome (se está compilando).

Bueno, hoy Gentoo me está tratando con cariño, he heco un montón de cosas xD (instalarlo en la play, localizarlo totalmente, compilar el gnome...)

Gracias por todo chicos.

----------

## kropotkin

 *Kernel_killer wrote:*   

> EL problema es que no se dejaba desinstalar. Pero he descubierto el problema. Esta vez no he puesto la versión, sino que he hecho el unmerge a : app-crypt/gnupg (sin el -2.01)
> 
> 

 

claro en portage no debes poner la version el archivo. el automaticamente instala la ultima version disponible permitida o desintala automaticamente la que este instalada. cuando quieres una version en especial antepones un sigo = al paquete, por ejemplo

emerge -C =app-crypt/gnupg-2.01

Saludos.

----------

## Kernel_killer

Después de un montón de tiempo, me ha fallado la compilación. El problema es este:

 *Quote:*   

> --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------
> 
> LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-libs_-_vte-0.16.8-7788.log"
> 
> unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/argtypes.pyc
> ...

 

A ver si esta vez también se porta bien gentoo xD.

Edito: He encontrado por ahí una posible solución. Añadir antes del emerge :

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge ....

SI funciona les cuento.

----------

## Cereza

Es una solución. Sandbox lo que hace es que lo paquetes al compilar esten en una "cajita de arena" y no vayan a su destino hasta que la compilación del gato haya terminado. De este modo si por algún motivo la compilación falla antes de acabar, no deja los archivos a medis por ahí tirados en tu sistema.

Por eso no es bueno compilar sin Sandbox si no hay otro remedio, y si lo vas a hacer, hazlo solo con el paquete que ha fallado en concreto, y no con una larga lista de dependencias o algo como world o system que implequen compilar muchas cosas.

Si estabas a medio compilar algo grande como gnome, xorg... entonces haz el FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge <talpaquete> sobre el paquete concreto que ha fallado, y luego vuelve con la compilación grande.

----------

## Kernel_killer

Es lo que estoy intentando, estoy probando con un solo paquete de gnome, pero sigue dandome problemas ahora estoy actualizando libxml2 que me da un error.

----------

## kropotkin

que tal si antes de seguir instalando paquetes los cuales te dan error, te tomas un respiro y haces un

emerge -uDav --newuse world

talvez es sólo problema con dependencias.

Saludos   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel_killer

Ya logré instalarme el gnome light. Ahora le iré añadiendo cosas (como mola, en Ubuntu lo tenía lleno de cosas que ahora veo que si no las necesito no hay porque tenerlas).

Gracias por la ayuda chicos. Creo que ahora si puedo ar el caso por cerrado.

----------

## Kernel_killer

Perdonad el doble post, pero refloto porque he instalado gnome y al aprecer esto ha causado un nuevo imprevisto. Mi disco duro externo me es detectado por unos segundos, aparece como si no tuviese nada en su interior y lueg desaparece.

EL mensaje de Konqueror es que el protocolo para ,media se ha cerrado inesperadamente o algo así.

El dispositivo está en mi fstab (normalmente al conectarlo unas veces parace como sdf1 y otras como sdg1) pero no es detectado por el equipo.

EL problema es igual tanto en kde como en gnome.

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Abrí una consola, ejecutá el comando tail -f /var/log/messages y conectá el disco externo. Posteá la salida, lo mismo la salida de el comando dmesg justo después de haber conectado el dispositivo a ver si nos da alguna pista.

Salud!

----------

## kropotkin

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Abrí una consola, ejecutá el comando tail -f /var/log/messages y conectá el disco externo. Posteá la salida, lo mismo la salida de el comando dmesg justo después de haber conectado el dispositivo a ver si nos da alguna pista.
> 
> Salud!

 

Recuerda tener corriendo e instalado Syslogd o Metalog o Syslog-ng ya que no se instalan junto con el sistema base.

si no tienes alguno de esos servicios instalado y corriendo, no existirá el archivo /var/log/messages

y recuerda, solo uno de esos tres. puedes leer más información sobre ellos en 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/security/shb-logging.xml?glang=es

Saludos.

----------

## Darksidex25

 *Kernel_killer wrote:*   

> Después de un montón de tiempo, me ha fallado la compilación. El problema es este:
> 
>  *Quote:*   --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------
> 
> LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-libs_-_vte-0.16.8-7788.log"
> ...

 

Sé que llego tarde, pero me pasó ayer (no vi este mensaje), y al final conseguí solucionarlo ejecutando python-updater

----------

## Kernel_killer

Gracias chicos, no había leído estos posts.

AL final no tengo de moneto el problea, porque instalando otra distro metí la pata y me cargué el gentoo.

Así que ahora estoy reinstalando (lo bueno es que esta vez la instalación ha sido coser y cantar salvo el entorno gráfico, le cojo el tranquillo a la cosa xD).

CUando acabe con el escritorio si vuelvo a tener el problema les muestro el log. 

Gracias por la ayuda.

----------

